# Has anyone plane hopped



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Has anyone screctly got on a plane is it possible just wondering


----------



## train in vain (Oct 3, 2018)

Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

If there’s a will there’s a way I read online about a lady who did it before she’s 66 yrs old and apparently got caught but done it multiple times before


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Oct 3, 2018)

Candice said:


> If there’s a will there’s a way I read online about a lady who did it before she’s 66 yrs old and apparently got caught but done it multiple times before



I'll bet good money that was before 9/11.


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Apparently she got on a plane but got caught when she got off this happened recently and past yrs she did without getting caught


----------



## TrainingHoppers (Oct 3, 2018)

she probably did it at Small Airports, if she even did it. Post 9/11 you even try this and the port cops go shit crazy. It ain't a joke, I wouldn't try it, seriously, the trouble you'll drag yourself into isn't worth it...


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Wild Ty Laserbeam said:


> I'll bet good money that was before 9/11.



You would lose I'm afraid... 2014, 2015, an this years article about the 66 yr old female - Jan. 20, 2018 (made international news)
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...st-airport-security-again-and-flew-to-london/


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

if I knew I could get away with it I would


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

What does op mean it’s across my picture on here


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Original poster... It identifies you (to us) as it's Your thread


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Ok lol


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

And what does 100 percent on red mean


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 3, 2018)

Candice said:


> And what does 100 percent on red mean


Comments ratings... Red = bad.... That X someone put on your post up there, thats a negative reaction... 100% means all the reactions you've gotten so far are negative


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 3, 2018)

We'll get a triangle with an exclamation point in it soon... Also bad, means off topic. Lol

(What reactions are, and ratings and such had Nothing! to do with your post, thus, off topic)


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Oct 3, 2018)

No problem 
... When you read other people's posts there's a thumbs up/down... If you click that it gives you other option - like the X or a poo pile, or a wow face... Etc... You can thus "rate" whst people post/reply, etc

Back on topic, everyone is right - trying a plane hop in the post 9/11 day & age is very stupid... (Sorry) & depending If you're trying for international - just remember, most countries aren't as lenient as the US when punishing criminals... Especially females (in some)...


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I don’t plan to that’s for sure like I said if it was possible for me to get away with it I would but can’t so definitely not doing that


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Oct 3, 2018)

Never have, never will. Obviously, don't.


----------



## Candice (Oct 3, 2018)

I will never do it either but sounds fun if you could get away with it but you can’t so will travel the old fashioned ways I rather be free


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 3, 2018)

moved to other forms of travel since this has nothing to do with train hopping.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 3, 2018)

I could see this being possible but you would be committing so many serious felonies in the process I really don't think it'd be worth the risk. You could forge a boarding pass to get through security and then with a little social engineering slip past the ticket scanner. Definitely seems like something you'd go away for a few years over.


----------



## CaptainCassius (Oct 3, 2018)

Obviously not nowadays, at least not without serious risk or consequences in any developed country or with any major airline.

Anyone remember 'catch me if you can' ? Based on Frank Abagnale's time cashing pan-am checks and posing as a pilot to basically fly all around the world committing fraud 

I mean I guess it was probably a hell of a lot easier to be a stowaway even in the 60's and 70's


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Oct 3, 2018)

There are a handful of people who have tried to hop planes by climbing up the wheels before they go up with mostly very bad results. You'd have to be a complete moron or extremely extremely desperate to do it, so obviously don't even think about it.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 4, 2018)

Dont be so quick to judge, everyone. It's possible, just pretty dumb....

https://www-m.cnn.com/2014/04/21/us/hawaii-plane-stowaway/index.html?r=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Thomas Walker (Oct 4, 2018)

I remember I heard a few years ago where some kid made his way onto the tarmac and climbed into the wheel assembly of a passenger airliner. He got lucky that he wasn't crushed when the wheel retracted upon takeoff. During flight, the cabin air pressure is regulated because at those altitudes, the air isn't thick enough to breathe and is incredibly cold. The wheel well is not pressurized, so this kid nearly died in there. The only reason he lived was because the plane had an emergency landing at another airport for an unrelated reason.

Long story short, if you can't get into the cabin, you might as well give up


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 4, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> I remember I heard a few years ago where some kid made his way onto the tarmac and climbed into the wheel assembly of a passenger airliner. He got lucky that he wasn't crushed when the wheel retracted upon takeoff. During flight, the cabin air pressure is regulated because at those altitudes, the air isn't thick enough to breathe and is incredibly cold. The wheel well is not pressurized, so this kid nearly died in there. The only reason he lived was because the plane had an emergency landing at another airport for an unrelated reason.
> 
> Long story short, if you can't get into the cabin, you might as well give up



that's exactly right

related story: there's an illness you can get from high altitude. i think everyone is familiar with the idea of 'high altitude sickness' but one of my good friends almost died this year @19,000 feet. he had this intense pain in his chest and well...it's effectively a potent type of pneumonia that just happens to *some* people at such an altitude and "no one knows why" luckily he got to a hospital in time and got some antibiotics that withdrew the pain very quickly and supposedly saved his life

it's interesting but my point is if you're @30,000 feet you're going to be a lot more likely to get wrecked in a similar fashion. it's why people pack oxygen tanks n shit to Mt Everest. it's also (partly) why you're legally required to have 'porters' and folk all around you if you do a huge ascent like Kilimanjaro (this is where my friend was) anyway the planes fly higher than the highest peaks

i read an article recently where the aircrew FORGOT to pressurize the cabin and half the people in cabin started getting intense nose bleeds and eeeeverybody was trippin out.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/20/business/india-jet-airways-cabin.html

just one of those things most would never consider but it's a physical obstacle that you cannot compete against


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 4, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> I remember I heard a few years ago where some kid made his way onto the tarmac and climbed into the wheel assembly of a passenger airliner. He got lucky that he wasn't crushed when the wheel retracted upon takeoff. During flight, the cabin air pressure is regulated because at those altitudes, the air isn't thick enough to breathe and is incredibly cold. The wheel well is not pressurized, so this kid nearly died in there. The only reason he lived was because the plane had an emergency landing at another airport for an unrelated reason.
> 
> Long story short, if you can't get into the cabin, you might as well give up



That is the story I posted above



roughdraft said:


> that's exactly right
> 
> related story: there's an illness you can get from high altitude. i think everyone is familiar with the idea of 'high altitude sickness' but one of my good friends almost died this year @19,000 feet. he had this intense pain in his chest and well...it's effectively a potent type of pneumonia that just happens to *some* people at such an altitude and "no one knows why" luckily he got to a hospital in time and got some antibiotics that withdrew the pain very quickly and supposedly saved his life
> 
> ...



That condition is called Altitute related Pulmonary Edema, and it is nothing to fuck with, essentially it is when the lack of 02 in the atmosphere is so little, that fluid accumulates in your lungs from your own cells, and you drown. Only treatment is a hyperbolic chamber at altitute to increase air pressure, or to decend rapidly.

Same thing happens to divers when they come from a huge depth, to the surface, too quickly.

Another awful one is Acute Cerebral Edema, you can guess by the name what that one'll do to you.....


----------



## Thomas Walker (Oct 5, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> That is the story I posted above


Yeah, I noticed right after I sent. Not sure if my internet just didn't update the thread properly or what.


----------



## Frypan Meatboots (Oct 5, 2018)

Candice said:


> Has anyone screctly got on a plane is it possible just wondering


Impossible. They know who is occupying every seat on the plane, and you would need to be in carryon luggage, which is the luggage that you bring on the plane, or checked luggage. In that case of being in carry-on luggage, you wouldn't fit because there is a size-limit on these bags. If you were in checked luggage, you are checked in when you arrive at the airport, and handed off to TSA security, where they do security checks and then throw the suitcase onto the plane as cargo. A 150-lb bag would be very suspicious to TSA, and they do x-rays on all the bags anyway whether the bags are carry-on or checked. Sorry.


----------



## Candice (Oct 5, 2018)

Frypan Meatboots said:


> Impossible. They know who is occupying every seat on the plane, and you would need to be in carryon luggage, which is the luggage that you bring on the plane, or checked luggage. In that case of being in carry-on luggage, you wouldn't fit because there is a size-limit on these bags. If you were in checked luggage, you are checked in when you arrive at the airport, and handed off to TSA security, where they do security checks and then throw the suitcase onto the plane as cargo. A 150-lb bag would be very suspicious to TSA, and they do x-rays on all the bags anyway whether the bags are carry-on or checked. Sorry.


Yeah true I was just kind of curious about I did reasearch and this 66 yr old woman was obsessed with it kept doing it got caught but got on and flew but when she got off got caught I wouldn’t be willing to risk that


----------



## Frypan Meatboots (Oct 5, 2018)

Candice said:


> Yeah true I was just kind of curious about I did reasearch and this 66 yr old woman was obsessed with it kept doing it got caught but got on and flew but when she got off got caught I wouldn’t be willing to risk that


I read that story. She kept doing it. I suppose you could fake your way through TSA by pretending to be someone else. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Candice (Oct 5, 2018)

It would have to be done by a master mind I am no master mind lol I would rather just either ride in my van hitch hike or hop a train which is hard enough


----------



## lawnchair (Oct 6, 2018)

Even if it's possible, it doesn't seem worth it unless for international or really long distance flights and even then, not really. It's a huge risk to take for what would probably be an uncomfortable and anxiety-inducing experience.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Oct 6, 2018)

I have never “plane hopped”. But i have “plane hitch hiked” many times in the past. I have my pilots license though, so that may help my whole situation. I have found at least a dozen rides to various places out to about 300 miles away.

Itll near always be the 2nd seat in a 2 seat with someone flying for fun. I have twice found a ride in the 3rd of a 4 seat with a dog as my companion. Those people are usually traveling vs just putsing for hours / fun.

Always offer money for fuel, because you WILL cost them more money than it would cost wihout you (only once has someone accepted fuel money, and they were renting the airplane so i can see why) and small airplanes use a good bit of fuel. Also remember there wont be room for a massive bag, a 30l backpack is probably pushing it in most cases, keep it under 30 lbs of gear.

This may work, it may not. I have only really flown out from two airports i have personally used for training etc, and have found return rides about half the time. The other half of the time i wind up on junk trains and wind up having taken a 3-4 hr ride one way and a 2 day ride back

Make sure you dont smell, because thatll be a definite NO for such close quarters

* Edit * all these rides have been from strangers and only once has it been the same person / airplane


----------



## jimbo slice (Oct 8, 2018)

There's been cases I've seen where people Stowe away in the wheel compartments.. dangerous!!


----------



## Candice (Oct 8, 2018)

jimbo slice said:


> There's been cases I've seen where people Stowe away in the wheel compartments.. dangerous!!


I wouldn’t do that that’s crazy seems really dangerous will stick to trains cars and hitching


----------



## troublefunk (Oct 9, 2018)

Like Jimbo Slice says there have been cases of it like this one in London a few years ago.
There was a really good BBC documentary about it,like how police traced this random person with no idea how he got there.
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/apr/25/man-street-stowaway-fell-plane


----------



## morphine (May 15, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_wheel-well_stowaway_flights
Out of the 100 people who tried doing that in the past 70 years, around 1/4th didn't even die! As far as i know all of them got caught though, so not a viable way of travelling the world.


----------

